# What are the top 5 3x3x3 cubes any decent speedcuber should have in his inventory?



## Jhofmekler (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I got some spare $$ to spend and I would like to try new 3x3 speedcubes so.... 
As the title says, what are the top 5 (or more) 3x3x3 cubes any decent speedcuber should have?


1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## kcl (Dec 6, 2013)

*What are the top 5 3x3x3 cubes any decent speedcuber should have in his inven...*

1. Zhanchi
2. Fangshi v2
3. Weilong
4. Guhong v2 
5. CX3


----------



## piyushp761 (Dec 6, 2013)

Not in any particular order, but here are the ones that I think everyone should have-
Fangshi Shuang Ren
Zhanchi
weilong
CX 3
Probably an Aurora!


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 6, 2013)

1. Zhanchi
2. Weilong
3. Shengshou Aurora 
4. Guhong
5. Gans III

just my opinion


----------



## ottozing (Dec 6, 2013)

Zhanchi
Weilong
Guhong v2
Aurora
Gans III v2 (lol I don't own one but I've tried a very very very amazing v1 and the v2 is better according to every review I've watched)


----------



## cubingallday (Dec 6, 2013)

Zhanchi
Weilong
Fangshi (Anytype, personally I think V2 is best among them)
Sulong
Aurora?


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 6, 2013)

Zhanchi
Weilong
Guhong
Fangcun
Fangshi


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 6, 2013)

Zhanchi
Guhong(I prefer the first version)
Fangshi(I prefer the first version)
Weilong
Wildcard. The Aurora, Sulong, and other cubes are great. It's hard to choose a solid fifth.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't think I even have 5 3x3's


----------



## JasonK (Dec 6, 2013)

1. Their favourite cube
2-5: Doesn't matter


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 6, 2013)

A good cube
A horrible cube to make the good cube seem better


----------



## tx789 (Dec 6, 2013)

Out the 3x3's I have I might rank them 
1. Zhanchi
2. GuHong v2
3. Gans III
4. Maru CX3
5. F-II


Those are nearly all of them.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 6, 2013)

1. WeiLong
2. ZhanChi
3. ChiLong
4. GuHong (I prefer the original)
5. Rubik's 30th anniversary wooden cube.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 6, 2013)

1 Zhanchi
2 Weilong
3 Guhong v2
4 Yj Sulong or Chilong
5 Shengshou Aurora

But all speed cubers should have that insanely broken in rubiks 3x3 that was their first cube


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 6, 2013)

JasonK said:


> 1. Their favourite cube
> 2-5: Doesn't matter



I agree with this.
Alternatively:

1. Favorite Cube
2. 2nd Favorite Cube
3-5. none

or even more extreme:

1. Favorite cube
2-5. none

I only ever use 1 3x3, and I'm thinking about selling the rest of mine because they're just sitting in a bottom drawer collecting dust and have been for a couple weeks


----------



## rockstarrev (Dec 6, 2013)

1. Weilong
2. Zhanchi
3. Fangshi v2
4. Gans 3 v2
5. YJ Sulong or Chilong


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 6, 2013)

1) Guhong V2
2) Guhong V2
3) Guhong V2
4) Guhong V2
5) Other (for variety)


----------



## KiwiCuber (Dec 6, 2013)

1) Weilong
2) Fangcun
3) Zhanchi
4) CX-3
5) ? (I have others I just don't use them)


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 6, 2013)

Out of all the specific cubes listed in this thread so far, the only one I have is a zhanchi. Guess I'm not a decent speedcuber.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 6, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Out of all the specific cubes listed in this thread so far, the only one I have is a zhanchi. Guess I'm not a decent speedcuber.



Well, it's still(imo) the best cube on the market, so there's nothing wrong with that <3


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 6, 2013)

JasonK said:


> 1. Their favourite cube
> 2-5: Doesn't matter



Actually the Zhanchi is not my favorite, it is one of my lesser liked cubes but most other cubers like it/should have it


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 6, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Actually the Zhanchi is not my favorite, it is one of my lesser liked cubes but most other cubers like it/should have it



He was just being general; he wasn't picking on you


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 6, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> He was just being general; he wasn't picking on you



Ya I kinda figured, just wanted to ensure the world that I was trying to not be bias


----------



## windhero (Dec 6, 2013)

WeiLong
Guhong
Gans III
FangShi
Maru CX-3


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 6, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Out of all the specific cubes listed in this thread so far, the only one I have is a zhanchi. Guess I'm not a decent speedcuber.



if you're a decent cuber you're meant to contribute your own 5

you're doing it wrong


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 6, 2013)

1. Weilong
2. Guhong
3. I don't know
4. I don't know
5. I don't know

Don't need the Zhanchi.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 6, 2013)

well, probably zhanchi and guhong those cubes are just classic and awesome. but one dayan cube atleast lol. and probably a moyu cube since that brand is what its about at the moment, also the weilong is one of the most popular cubes these days and the wr cube. but the rest is like nah, a top 5 is just too much. top 3 or so, but picking 5 cubes....


----------



## rj (Dec 6, 2013)

1. Weilong
2. CX-3
3. Gans III
4. Guhong
5. Sulong


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 6, 2013)

In order of what level cube they should have (beginner, intermediate...), anybody who has cubed for a little while should have all of these.
1. Rubik's brand
2. ShengShou entry level
3. ShengShou Aurora
4. Dayan Zhanchi
5. Moyu Weilong

In order of what I like the best...

1. Weilong
2. Zhanchi
3. Aurora
4. CX3
5. FS V2

Kirjava, dude who did it wrong specifically stated he doesn't think he's decent.
Why would you get a Zhanchi and not a worse speedcube? Did you start out at sub-20?!
The listings here are purely opinion. If you don't own 5, leave. *jk*


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 6, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> he doesn't think he's decent



Yeah I'm not, I can't even sub-10 avg12



> Why would you get a Zhanchi and not a worse speedcube? Did you start out at sub-20?!



No, but I got almost that far before switching from a Rubik's storebought cube :s



> If you don't own 5, leave



The only reason I even do own 5+ 3x3's is because I recently bought some really cheap cubes for multiBLD, I haven't had 5 different mains throughout my time as a cuber


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2013)

1. Favourite 2H cube
2. Favourite OH cube
3-5. Some other MBLD cubes, probably cheaper ones like SS Wind/Aurora


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 6, 2013)

me personally:
1. Fangshi
2. Dayan Guhong (Blue)
3. Dayan Zanchi (color)
4. Dayan Lingyun
5. F II


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 6, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Yeah I'm not, I can't even sub-10 avg12



So top8 in the world isn't even decent?


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Dec 6, 2013)

For me and 3X3's, there's my main, and everything else.
My main is a Weilong.
I REALLY like my CX-3 and a few of my Zhanchi's and my one Guhong is nice, but why would I use second best when my main is right here.
Sidenote, I just rediscovered my modded Type CIV Witlong, and I forgot how good that thing is after a lot of breaking in.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 6, 2013)

1. AV
2. Zhanchi
3. Guhong
4. FII
5. Rubik's


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 6, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Yeah I'm not, I can't even sub-10 avg12
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm decent, but my best Ao12 is 10.12 lol


----------



## kcl (Dec 7, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> I agree with this.
> Alternatively:
> 
> 1. Favorite Cube
> ...



Nah. Mine happened to be what I believe are the top 5 3x3's currently available.


----------



## cubeaddicted (Dec 7, 2013)

My considerations -

1. Moyu Weilong
2. Fangshi Shuang Ren
3. Dayan Zhanchi
4. Moyu Huanying
5. Dayan Guhong


----------



## Royiky (Dec 7, 2013)

Why would you need so many cubes?


----------



## thesolver (Dec 7, 2013)

1 Moyu Weilong
2 Dayan Zhanchi
3 Fangshi SR
4 Gans 3
5 Maru CX3 or Aurora or Huanying or any puzzle of your choice.


----------



## KongShou (Dec 7, 2013)

1. The world record cube
2. The former world record cube
3. The former former world record cube
4. The former former former world record cube
5. The former former former former world record cube

Or alternatively

1. Weilong
2. Zhanchi
3. Guhong
4. What ever it was
5. See above


----------



## Jhofmekler (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks to all who replied.
My favorite one was: A good cube and A horrible cube to make the good cube seem better.

So with all this information.... where could I get cubes and good deals online?


----------



## RaresB (Dec 8, 2013)

Jhofmekler said:


> Thanks to all who replied.
> My favorite one was: A good cube and A horrible cube to make the good cube seem better.
> 
> So with all this information.... where could I get cubes and good deals online?



My favourite shop is https://thecubicle.us/ very fast shipping if you are in canada or the us and good service overall. If you really want cheap prices you could probably try some of the chinese shops but be prepared to wait a month for your cubes to arrive.


----------

